# photoshop CS6 and twain



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Trying to setup my new RMBP, and the one thing holding me up (other then trying to get used to lion) is photoshop cs6. I have always run my scanner right in photoshop, for my workflow it works well. Now in Lion I cannot get photoshop to see my scanner using the same twain driver I had on the old computer (10.6.8). Is something different in Lion now that would not allow me to use my scanner?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

wonderings said:


> Trying to setup my new RMBP, and the one thing holding me up (other then trying to get used to lion) is photoshop cs6. I have always run my scanner right in photoshop, for my workflow it works well. Now in Lion I cannot get photoshop to see my scanner using the same twain driver I had on the old computer (10.6.8). Is something different in Lion now that would not allow me to use my scanner?


No. This started for me with and upgrade from Photoshop CS3 to Photoshop CS5 using Snow Leopard as well.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I had this scanner working with Photoshop CS6 on my old MacBook Pro running 10.6.8

Now mimicking what I did there in Lion leaves me with nothing. Guess another thing I will just have to get used to.


----------



## macpablodesigns (Jun 11, 2010)

*CS6 and twain*

I remember having this issue a while back. I found that Photoshop CS6 runs only in 64 bit mode, and I think that you were able to change over to 32bit mode in CS5. I had this issue in 10.6. But if your scanner manufacture happens to have a 64bit version of the software for your scanner then your golden. If not then you may have to see if you can get it to work by downloading or following the instructions linked here. Photoshop Help | TWAIN plug-in | Photoshop CS4, CS5, CS6


----------

